# Yoghurt marinated chicken



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

marinating it in yoghurt (maybe some nandoes sauce) over night makes for a much less dry chicken, im curious, it doesnt take away any of the protein or anything does it


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

U like ur food mate he he lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

i like my chicken


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't see why you would lose protein!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

You could also try wrapping your chicken in a couple of fully trimmed bacon rashers. Keeps it moist and adds a bit more protein


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Jakal, you picked up a bar lately or you benching chicken these days??!

Course marinating in anything is going to taste nice, the majority are full of sugar or fat one way or another. Herbs & spices are generally the way forward i'd say, dependent on how strict you need/want to be.

You wont lose any protein content btw but using lashings of sauce on a daily basis prob wont help drop bf either.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

dj2000uk said:


> I don't see why you would lose protein!


Just what i like to hear..  Thanks DJ



MichelleD said:


> You could also try wrapping your chicken in a couple of fully trimmed bacon rashers. Keeps it moist and adds a bit more protein


Thanks Michelle but im trying to avoid red meats for now 



Dorsey said:


> Jakal, you picked up a bar lately or you benching chicken these days??!


Cheeky monkey!! Hows the new addition doing Dorsey?? Hope all is good...I was going to post at sometime, now you mentioned it, Ive posted my journal for the past few weeks


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ditch the breast and op for legs and thighs there so moist you won't need sauces!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ Do remember you've got the metabolism of an ant though Brock! I reckon you'd could eat a large bag of chips most nights and still stay under 10% bf!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Brockyboy said:


> Ditch the breast and op for legs and thighs there so moist you won't need sauces!


Thanks brocky but that also compromises the protein content


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry dude, missed that post. Yeah, family doing well, he's just over 4 months now already would you believe - flies by far too fast! Pretty much sleeping through now so as I said in the other thread, gonna use that as an excuse to buy a bike and get some early morning cardio in.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

good to hear dorsey .. i hear bike riding for men can reduce chance of them having kids in future mate..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Absolutely feckin fantastic, was planning on having the snippety snip anyway!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> Thanks brocky but that also compromises the protein content


Not really you'll eat twice as much!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> ^^^ Do remember you've got the metabolism of an ant though Brock! I reckon you'd could eat a large bag of chips most nights and still stay under 10% bf!


true that!..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> good to hear dorsey .. i hear bike riding for men can reduce chance of them having kids in future mate..


Only if its a road bike..buy a mtb and stay out the saddle!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> Thanks brocky but that also compromises the protein content


In fact there is more protein in the legs as they are the musclier part of the the chicken and as we all know muscles are pure protein.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Really?? Excellent... im getting me a George Foreman grill  thanks brock


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Haven't owned a bike since I was a kid Brock. Just wanna grab a cheap used one off eBay, under a ton if poss. Was thinking a hybrid, what you reckon?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> Haven't owned a bike since I was a kid Brock. Just wanna grab a cheap used one off eBay, under a ton if poss. Was thinking a hybrid, what you reckon?


Have a look for a giant bike second hand much better than getting a cheap sub £100 bike that weighs a ton. Just got one end of last year and worth every penny!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dj's right if you get a better known brand it'll Probs last you longer and be a smoother ride.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How much you reckon I'll pay? And what size frame do I need? I'm 6ft.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> How much you reckon I'll pay? And what size frame do I need? I'm 6ft.


I think my friend who is the same heigh has a 21" frame but best bet is to goto a bike shop and see what suits you best.

Around £300 would get you an entry level branded bike new perhaps giant or carerra if they are on offer, sometimes halford has 20% off carerra bikes.

2nd hand as long as your willing to pick up you might have some good options


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> I've got an identiti dr jekyll ADS jump bike frame and converted it to a mtb but on 26'' wheels! put some hope twin pots on and some bombers and away! Light and good for mtb if you can handle hard tail


I've got no idea what you've just said!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

fleg said:


> I've got an identiti dr jekyll ADS jump bike frame and converted it to a mtb but on 26'' wheels! put some hope twin pots on and some bombers and away! Light and good for mtb if you can handle hard tail
> 
> Try marinating in paprika and oil mate. I bake my chicken 30 mins in oven in foil with 1 cal spray and its never dry...


No way fleg i used to have one of them!. Had it on 24" wheels, dirtjumper 3 forks, hope m4's and single speed!..

Also i had the identiti P45 which i sold to pay for the wheels on my bmx


----------

